# Major upgrade almost complete. Now for the speed



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

I have taken linderman's advice. A couple of months ago I was pondering a AMD X2 motherboard and cpu upgrade and was asking advice on components with an eye to eventually doing some overclocking.

I happened to mention to linderman that I had a MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum Motherboard running a AMD 3800+ cpu. It was suggested that I consider an Opteron processor. After careful thought regarding finances and computer usage I took the suggestion.

Here is my upgrade so far:

1: Processor; Opteron 175 

2: Memory 2mb OCZ http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16820227210. I have the memory running at 2,3,2,5,2T @ 2.56v

3: Power Supply Mushkin 580W http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817812004

4: Cooling; Artic Cooler Pro 64 http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125 

Everything is up and running except the Artic Cooler. When I tried to install it per directions (with fan blowing air to rear of case) I had no room behind hard drives to install wiring, so went with stock heat sink and fan. However, with the stock HS and fan, my cpu is idling at between 45 and 50 degrees C. Funny thing, it doesn't go much above 50c running WOW. (maybe 60c)

Question: Can I install the Artic Cooler with the fan blowing thru the fins and over the memory modules instead of toward the rear of the case... I have room to do that.

Now for overclocking:

PSU.........,,,,,,..good to go
CPU.................good to go
Memory............good to go
Motherboard......good to go
Overclocker (me) Not so good to go.

Could someone refer me to some good websites to learn the basics of overclocking... For example, I read a procedure (somewhere) that explained how to find the limits of you RAM. I don't remember where. I have seen something about running FSB to RAM speed 1:1 ratio... I have no idea what that means or how to do it... I think it is time to learn these things.

Also, maybe someone who is familiar with this particular Motherboard's BIOS, could give me some advice on settings. 

My first overclocking goal is to pump this processor from 2.2g to 2.6 or so. From all that I have read, with the hardware I have, that should not be a problem. (People have reported getting as much as 3.2g from a Opty 175) (Maybe eventually I would like to got to 2.8/3.0g) But right now, 2.6 sounds good to me, I just don't know how to do it.

Thanks in advance for any help forthcoming. 

Darrell


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of sites to read up on overclocking. If you are going to overclock, starting with that high of an idle temp is not good, I would work on getting it down before OC'ing. You might be able to run the cooler backwards, if you can turn the mounting clip around and the cooling surface matches up to the cpu. Mike


OC guide1


OC guide 2


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

2pistolpacker.......Thanks for the website suggestions. Just what I was looking for.

Ref. mounting the Arctic Freezer 64 Pro HS. It will attach to the mounting bracket facing either way.. I think I will shut down now and install it... I've got some Arctic Silver that I didn't use before on the stock cooler. (used the stuff that was already on the HS) I will clean every thing up and use the Arctic Silver this time.

Should know shortly if the new HS helps.


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Arctic Freezer HS now installed using Arctic Silver compound. CPU temp. now 34C at idle. System temp is 32C, so guess things are cool enough to start thinking about doing some overclocking.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Check it out http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/newbie-oc-guide.html


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

That was the temp range I was hoping you could get down to. Mike


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also download and run cpu-z then give us the screenshots for all the tab information contained within cpu-z then we can get started


best regards

joe



you could start here:

1) raise your motherboard vcore to 1.45 
2) decrease or set your HTT multiplier to 4X
3) set your memory Vdimm to 2.75
4) raise your FSB to 220 mhz to get started
5) if this wont post to windows for some weird reason / then reset your motherboard CMOS and we can adjust

download Orthos and Core temp Monitor >>>> run Orthos for atleast 30 minutes after you make any overclockign tweaks >>>> watch the core temp monitor at the same time; as long as the heat doesnt get over 60C you are doing great!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Just to add to excellent advice given thus far, you should loosen your RAM timings up a little until you've got a stable OC. To get 2.6ghz you'll need a 237mhz FSB (237mhz x 11= 2604mhz), your RAM might not like 2-3-2-5 at 237mhz. I would start off with 2.5-3-3-6 or even 3-3-3-8 and work it back down from there.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Mattlock hit that nail right on the head! ray: dont know how I forgot the ram timings "part"


thanks for the cup of Coffee Mattlock ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Anytime Linderman. :wave: 

BTW, let me the first to say Congrats on 11,000 excellent posts. ray:


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice gentlemen....Going to try your suggestions shortly.

I have to ask a dumb question that I am ashamed to admit that I don't know the answer to.

How do I do a screen shot of the CPU-Z tabs, and.....
How do I post them on this thread? 

I have never done anything like that.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Darrell:


please dont hesitate to ask what you need to know :4-thatsba thats why we are here!


this is such a common question: one of our finest staffers have made a "how-to"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


nobody is born knowing all this crap :4-dontkno never hesitate to ask ! 



enjoy :wave:


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

I have ran cpu-z as Joe suggested. Here are the screen shots:
































I have downloaded and ran both Orthos and Core Temp on the configuration shown in the screen shots. Core 0 ran at 49-54C while Core 1 ran at 57-60C. On occasion, Core 1 would hit 61, but fall down to 58-60C at once.

Nothing more can be done until I solve a BIOS problem. As you can see, my keyboard is working perfectly now... However, when I want to go into BIOS, I hit the Del key and BIOS opens. That is as far as I can go. No keyboard keys work. Arrow keys, escape key, F10 key, enter key; nothing will move the cursor or let me access any changes. I have to re-boot computer to get out of BIOS screen. Computer works fine otherwise.

I have though about resetting BIOS, but decided to check with you guys first. I have a bunch of hard drive settings and stuff that I would prefer to not have to redo again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I'll bet you are running a USB keyboard ????? thats why you cant manuveur in the bios


get two adapters that change from PS-2 connection at back of motherboard to USB  then connect your USB keyboard to that / the keyboard adapter will be purple the mouse adapter is green


then once you can use your keyboard in the bios >>>> we can get tweaking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.emtcompany.com/products/adapters/usbps2-usb-to-ps2-adapter.htm


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a PS-2 keyboard plugged into the PS-2 socket in rear of computer.... I have been using this keyboard for over 2 years. This problem occurred between shutting down one session on the computer and starting another. That was why I was thinking about resetting BIOS. Although, I can't think of any change in BIOS that would disable keyboard while in BIOS, but allow the keyboard to be enabled after windows starts...


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Access to BIOS problem fixed... Cleared CMOS and every thing working fine now. I have no idea what was wrong, but clearing CMOS worked.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK now go to post above where I outlined a bunch of settings to change / find them ALL in the bios first before you begin to change them

dont forget the HTT multiplier = thats a biggie change it to 4

also I will dig up some ram timings today / but yours are too tight for your ram 

if you check your rams specs listed in cpu-z you will see your ram specs are CAS 2.5 yet your board is running them at CAS 2 thats not gonna work

will dig them up for you today


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get a change to reply last weekend. (got called in to leave on a run early and didn't get back in until last night)

Anyhow, I took you advice and set up everything suggested to run at 2.4gh. Here are the screen shots:




















First, notice the voltages are not quite as high as suggested. The voltage settings used are as high as I can go without getting into the BIOS red warning zone for voltage settings on this mother board. I decided to play it safe and to not go higher until I was instructed to by someone who knows what I am trying to do.

Secondly, Joe commented about CAS being set at 2 instead of 2.5. If you look at the advertised specs for this ram http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16820227210. you will notice that this is supposed to be CAS 2 ram... Reading the reviews, you will notice that a lot of people's computers see this ram as 2.5, but when set manually to 2.0, it runs fine. Also, if you read some of the reviews, this ram is capable of running settings as tight as 2.3.2.5 T1. I also know it depends on the motherboard how tight you can run this ram. From all I have read, I should eventually be able to get this motherboard (MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum v1.0) to run close to those settings. Anyhow, we can cross all those bridges when we come to them. For now, I am happy doing things one step at a time.

After I changed the settings to run at 2.4gh, I ran Orthos at these settings for 30 minutes. Core 0 ran at 51-55C. Core 1 ran at 59-63C. I also noticed a temp difference between the 2 cores when I ran Orthos at stock settings. Is that normal for an OPTY? Also, do I have a problem Over Clocking higher with Core 1 going above 60C at these settings.

Awaiting further thoughts and suggestions

Darrell


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

run orthos for 4 hours just to make sure if your voltage is alittle to low it might not get a warning or crash for a few hours


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Houston, I think we have a problem... A cooling problem, that is.

I just bumped the FSB up to 228 which gave me 2.5gh without changing any other settings and ran Orthos. After 7 minutes Core 0 was running at 58-62C and Core 1 was running at 68-72C

If we can't live with these temps, it looks like I have to live with 2.4 for now with maybe everything else tweaked to give highest performance possible at 2.4gh.

Are there any tweaks that would lower temps. ie (Lower multiplier, higher FSB), higher voltage, lower voltage?

I thought this Arctic Freezer 64 cooler was supposed to be almost as good as a Zelman. Maybe not. OR, maybe I have to re seat the cooler on the CPU. 

Any Idea? anyone?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

considered lapping? 

you may want to try a reseating


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i just looked it up did you remove the stock pad or paste and use arctic silver 5?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that cpu will do more than that ! its usually good to atleast 2.6 many fellas have ramped them up to 2.8


did you use artic silver 5 thermal paste ???

how many case fans do you have / where are they located and which direction do they blow air ?

please give us another set of cpu-z shots


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

New problem... Below is a screenshot of PC Alert for this computer. Notice the far right window in the voltage row. 







As near as I can tell, the number in red is "1.68"

I have checked my "PC Health" section in BIOS and it is showing 12v voltage as OK (12.22v steady)

Could this be caused by the setting changes shown in the CPU-Z screenshots shown above.

Am I in danger of frying my computer? Core temps are in the low 40sC as I am using the computer now. There doesn't seem to be any stability problems. The Computer is running smoothly. There is no problem booting. Everything seems normal except that stupid alert.

I am at a lose as to what is going on... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

I will answer questions concerning cooling as they appeared....

Yes, I did remove the paste (pad) that shipped with the Arctic Freezer 64 heat sink. I used Arctic Silver "Arcticlean 1 to remove the paste from the heat sink, then I used Arcticlean 2 on both the CPU and the heat sink. I then applied a very thin coat of Arctic Silver 5 to both the cpu and heat sink.

I have 2 80mm case fans. One at the bottom front of the case sucking air in. Another at the top rear of the case sucking air out. The 120mm PSU fan is located about 2" from the Arctic Freeze and also exhausts air out the rear of the case. I have also left a card slot uncovered to allow air to enter from the bottom rear of the case. However, none of that should matter much because the left case panel is removed and everything is open to room temp. By the was, the Arctic Freezer is installed with the fan toward the rear of the case so that air coming through the cooling fins blows across the memory sticks. (There not enough room between the cooler fan and the hard drives to install it the other way.

For some reason, I can't upload screen shots of CPU-Z right now. I keep getting an upload error when I click on the paper clip.

However, the screen shots I am trying to upload are about the same as the screen shots included in a post above except the FSB is now 228 x 11. No other changes


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no need for worry >>>>> that 1.68 is just a error by that program; no way in hell would your system even run if the voltage dropped to 11.0

you current settings are fine but I think we can still improve things for you


what is your current cpu voltage

what is your current HTT multiplier set @ ?

what is your current Vdimm (memory voltage)

what are you ram settings and 1T or 2T ?

your ram settings last I checked needed to be loosened to cas 2.5 and such as suggested by the SPD page on the cpu-z did you make those changes ?

how many sticks of ram are you using ?

if possible give us the ram stick manufacturer and model number >>>> everest home edition or PC wizard (both free) should be able to give you that


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Here are the settings I am running now as shown by CPU-Z




















For answers to voltage and ram questions, refer back to reply #19 in this thread. Also the enclosed CPU-Z screenshots should answer most ram and cpu questions.. 

I have 2 1mg sticks of dual channel ram installed (2k)
The ram is running a 2T at present
HTT multiplier is 4


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

Also, here are a couple of Everest Home Edition screen shots that may be of use.















Thanks again for your help

Darrell


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhh you memory is top shelf performance memory which means you can tighten the timings and increase the voltage

http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-1-GB-DDR-PC-3200-400-OCZ-Platinum-OCZ4001024ELPE



for now I would say >>> increase your ram voltage to 2.75 and increase your cpu voltage to 1.45

then check your temps / often times when you dont have the voltage set high enough the cpu will struggle for juice therfore raising temps

check your temps after each increase

in the end you may have to get a better cpu cooler to get the most from your opti

enjoy nice CPU

buy the way : with two sticks of ram you should be able to set your ram to 1T instead of 2T


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ram settings I was using for a system very similar to yours (FX-60 overclocked to 2.8ghz) is as follows;

Memclock Index Value = 400mhz
CAS Latency (TCL) = 3
Min Ras # (TRAS) = 10T
RAS to CAS (TRCD) = 4T
Row Precharge (TRP) = 4T
Row Cycle Time (TRC) = 10T
Row Refresh = TRFC) = 12T
Read to Write (TRWT) = 4T
Write Recovery (TWR) = 3T
1T / 2T Memory Timing = 1T
S / W Dram Over 4 gig remapping = Enabled
H / W Dram over 4 gig remapping = enabled


I think if you try these settings along with the voltage increases I gave you above, you shoudl be able to get to 2.6ghz and stable; provided your cpu cooler will cut the mustard

dont hesitate to ask more questions


joe


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, I have changed the ram settings as shown in the CPU-Z screen shots below. As you can see, I have gotten some pretty tight ram settings. I tried to go to CAS 2.0, but the computer would not boot. Except for the settings shown in the screen shots, I have not changed any of the other ram settings suggested above.





















Also notice that I now have the CPU running at 2.6 ghz. Everything seems to be stable at this time. Here is a Core Temp screen shot with the computer at idle.








When I run Orthos, the core temps jumps to 60C and 70C respectively. However, I have played WOW and downloaded a video file from my DVR to computer at the same time and the core temps only get into the mid 50s C during that time.

Do you think I would be OK running this overclock, or should I drop it back down to 2.4 ghz?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That's a little too hot IMHO. I think you would probably be safe in the short term, but you'll definately shorten the life span of the CPU. I would see how low you can take your Vcore and still remain stable at 2.6.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree with mattlock sneak down your cpu vcore until it starts to burp

I would also look to a zalman cooler like the 9500 in the near future


----------

